# Canon DPP 4 and 7DMKII



## JRPhotos (Oct 27, 2014)

I was browsing Canon's 7D MKII page and noticed that they now have a link to DL DPP 4.x... I am surprised to see that there. Anyone else noticed that? I'd love to have a CR2 example from the 7D MKII to test with in the software.

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_7d_mark_ii#DriversAndSoftware


----------



## 2n10 (Oct 27, 2014)

JRPhotos said:


> I was browsing Canon's 7D MKII page and noticed that they now have a link to DL DPP 4.x... I am surprised to see that there. Anyone else noticed that? I'd love to have a CR2 example from the 7D MKII to test with in the software.
> 
> http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_7d_mark_ii#DriversAndSoftware



I just checked it after seeing your post.

DPReview and Imaging Resources have CR2s available for the test shots they have taken.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Oct 27, 2014)

JRPhotos said:


> I'd love to have a CR2 example from the 7D MKII to test with in the software.



I've had some from Imaging Resource for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## Act444 (Oct 27, 2014)

YES!! Finally!


----------



## Quasimodo (Oct 27, 2014)

Come on guys, how many more times do I need to check this thread before you guys-in-the-know are done with tinkering and can give us the answers we want? ;O


----------



## 2n10 (Oct 27, 2014)

Quasimodo said:


> Come on guys, how many more times do I need to check this thread before you guys-in-the-know are done with tinkering and can give us the answers we want? ;O



We don't wish to be accused of telling you what to think. ;D


----------



## Quasimodo (Oct 27, 2014)

2n10 said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > Come on guys, how many more times do I need to check this thread before you guys-in-the-know are done with tinkering and can give us the answers we want? ;O
> ...



LOL! Well, who knows what anybody thinks. But given that the playing with raw files so far have been in roundabout ways, not really giving us the information we are looking for, It would be fun to hear the educated opinions of the skilled members here.


----------



## JRPhotos (Oct 27, 2014)

Now they just need to drop ImageBrowser and update ZoomBrowser.


----------

